# impossible d'enregistrer des media depuis des app dans la pellicule



## Tonio3354 (23 Décembre 2018)

BOnjour ,
j'ai un soucis qui se répète aussi bien sur l'ipad de mon fils que mon iphone , à savoir l'impossibilité d'enregistrer photos ou vidéos depuis des app comme google drive ou l'application gérant une clé de transfert de chez Super Talent.
En effet lorsque je veux enregistrer à partir de google drive une vidéo ou une photo dans ma pellicule la fonction "enregistrer photo" ou "enregistrer vidéo" n'apparait pas .
En ce qui concerne l'app Mobilemanager gérant une clé de transfert ligtning/usb, elle  ne me propose plus d'enregistrer les fichiers au sein de la pellicule.
Pourtant dans le menu réglage/confidentialité ces deux app sont bien autorisées en lecture et en écriture sur la pellicule, des idées?

Merci


----------



## Tonio3354 (24 Décembre 2018)

Tonio3354 a dit:


> BOnjour ,
> j'ai un soucis qui se répète aussi bien sur l'ipad de mon fils que mon iphone , à savoir l'impossibilité d'enregistrer photos ou vidéos depuis des app comme google drive ou l'application gérant une clé de transfert de chez Super Talent.
> En effet à partir de google drive ou l'application mail, lorsque je veux enregistrer  une vidéo ou une photo dans ma pellicule la fonction "enregistrer photo" ou "enregistrer vidéo" n'apparait pas .
> En ce qui concerne l'app Mobilemanager gérant une clé de transfert ligtning/usb, elle  ne me propose plus d'enregistrer les fichiers au sein de la pellicule.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir,
Je n'ai pas google drive mais avec dropbox, une fois ta photo ou ta vidéo affiché, un appui long te fait apparaître un menu avec "Enregistrer dans pellicule"


----------

